# Retrieve handstand?



## Julie Kinsey (Feb 10, 2008)

My Amstaff bitch does a very fast out and back with a clean pick up dumbell retrieve. It was taught mostly motivationally but is backed up with a forced retrieve and many layers of planned distractions. She is very petite, under 40 lbs, extremely agile and flexible; and very often stands on her front feet while she snatches the dumbell.

I haven't mentioned it to her as I really don't know that it's something I want to call attention to, correct, or reinforce, but really can't think of a reason why it would be either physically harmful for her or score-able in the ring. I kept thinking it would go away in time, but she's mature now and it hasn't changed. I'm pretty sure I could sway her toward a pick up with front feet on the ground by using bridge and target's naming and reinforcing feet on floor, but I also think it's pretty nifty, her own personal twist.

Anybody care to chime in?

Julie Kinsey


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanna see it! Sounds cool.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been working on training a handstand for more than a year. It's passable, but geez! I'd be training it on cue!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I want a video! I had a Siberian husky female foster once who would do handstands to pee. That was a sight.


----------



## Katrina Kardiasmenos (Aug 5, 2007)

I have one that does it when he poops...he'll squat and both his back legs come off the ground...and he balances on his front legs...


----------

